
Dropbox Paper - aritraghosh007
https://blogs.dropbox.com/dropbox/2016/08/paper-public-beta-and-mobile-apps/?ref=producthunt
======
MBCook
Why does everyone have to keep naming things "Paper"? It's so generic.

First FiftyThree released Paper, their excellent app for drawing/note taking
on iPads.

Then Facebook released Paper, it's news reading app.

Now Dropbox is releasing Paper.

Stop reusing the same name over and over. It's confusing. And it's unfair to
FiftyThree which I'm guessing doesn't have the legal resources to go after a
Facebook or a Dropbox (assuming they could even win, with the apps doing
different things maybe they couldn't).

------
jimmytidey
Seems quite like Google docs?

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Burned by Dropbox Carousel. After that, decided to use Dropbox only for its
original purpose of syncing files. I am more than happy with OneNote.

